# C I Legends Legends by Drew Estate Cigar Review - I really enjoyed this...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tend to stick with lighter creamier cigars, although I will enjoy a darker more rubust smoke from time to time. I also happen to love coffee ad ...

Read the full review here: C I Legends Legends by Drew Estate Cigar Review - I really enjoyed this...


----------

